# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Taking Flatdek patio apart

## edrocnoc

I am in the process of dismantling a Flatdek patio (Lysaght product).  The 250mm wide sheets clip securely into each other when being assembled, but I cannot find detail on how to dismantle.  Someone mentioned that you should slide the sheets out along the length axis, but after 14 years there will be no sliding these out. 
i have tried to unclip the sheets, and have limited success when I start at an end, but want to make sure there is not a better / easier way to do it.

----------


## cyclic

Scroll down to around Page 11 and you will see how it goes together, so the reverse to remove should be a simple case of lifting the open side of the sheet until the sheet unclips from the other sheet. 
NOTE  :Redface:  Back around page 5 there is a sign reading "Do not stand on roof" 
You will like the part that states "read the following carefully as it is difficult to separate the sheets"  http://www.lysaght.com/sites/default...TJan2011_0.pdf

----------


## edrocnoc

They are not kidding when they state that it is difficult to seperate sheets again.  Will proceed with the way that showed limited success, maybe add a bit of soapy water to the mix and use a thin plastic tool to seperate along length once I have a starting point.

----------


## edrocnoc

Sorted the disassembly.  No need for soapy water as you need a firm grip to unclip panels, starting at the gutter side and inching your way along the panel to the facia. 
Trick is to get the first bit unclipped, and then used a thin wooden wedge to keep it unclipped as you move along, with the wedge following all the time.

----------

